# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Internet Explorer error: "Unfortunately, your browser is too old to work.

## Ripleyew

Yesterday I upgraded to Internet Explorer to the latest version, Version 12, but now when I want to post a question at some forums I get the following message and can not proceed any further:

"Unfortunately, your browser is too old to work on this Discourse forum.  Please upgrade your browser."

Why is this happening and what can I do about it?

needhelpnowbfm

----------


## Jackeln

Hello Ripleyew, you need to fix Res IEFrame DLL ACR_Error.HRM error through many ways. The easiest method is to clear temporary IE files. To do that you can open your Internet Explorer browser, tap the option of Tools, choose Internet Options and press the Delete button from the Browsing history. In the end, just choose the Temporary Internet files and website files checkbox and tap the option of Delete. It would probably fix the issue, but if it doesn't then you can also turn off the Windows firewall. To do that click on the Win + R keys, write firewall.cpl in the text box, tap OK to open the Windows Defender Firewall applet,  and press the option of Turn Windows Defender Firewall on or off to see more options. In the end, choose the Turn off Windows Defender Firewall options on the Customize Settings window before you tap the OK option to close the window. Find out more solutions from https://appuals.com/how-to-fix-res-i...rnet-explorer/ here.

----------

